# Are you a fish NUT?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I found this on another fish forum.

I am also guilty of more than half on this list. I have also found myself laughing uncontrollably reading the list. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...You go to Marius's bbq and the guys put fish plants in your bikini instead of money.
... your partner signs up on the fish forum just to talk to you.
...you think of work as the time you spend in between water changes.
...after a hard day you wonder if a little squirt of Stress Coat in your drink would make you feel better.
...you check the nutrition labels on your fish food, but don't even bother when it's something you're planning to eat.
...you open the fridge and you see earthworms next to the butter, blood worms next to the cheese, brine shrimp next to the mayo, and a bottle of Cycle on the side door by the Ranch.
...you have more fish medicine and additives than you do your own vitamins and prescriptions.
...you get all excited and point out when you see a fish tank in a movie and your spouse just rolls their eyes.
...you're at the LFS and you hear the advice he/she gave a customer and either laugh or pull the customer aside and tell them the real deal.
...you try to figure a way you might be able to keep fish in a pool.
...you're up at 1am on a Sat. night posting comments on a great Cichlid Forum!!!
...even though you live in a severe storm area, you park the car in the driveway because you have tanks in the garage.
...you have to decide between your favorite restaurant and those cute new fish at the lfs...and you end up having cheerios for dinner, and have to find a spot for your new acquisitions.
...An important part of every vacation is touring as many fish stores as you can in each city you visit.
...You ask at the lfs for a Synodontis multipuntatus and the sales girl says to you, "What?? Is that a disease or something??"
...You carry pictures of your tank and individual fish in your wallet, instead of your kids or spouse.
...You have more than one setup in your home, and you're trying to get them to set one up at work, too.
...You chat amiably during lunch with co-workers about breeding habits and spawning among your fish (and they are non-fish people).
...You know where every fish store is within at least a 25 mile radius, and you even know of some as far away as 50 miles or more.
...You feed the fish before you feed your family.
...You call home during the day to see how the fish are doing. (My husband works nights.)
...You wake up in the middle of the night to get a drink/go to the bathroom and you get the flashlight out to look at the fish, so as not to disturb them.
...You have a doctor's/dentist's appointment and start to tell them how "relaxing" a fish tank would be in their waiting area.
...Most of your purchases on your last credit card statement were for the lf stores.
...You read the fish food ingredients label to make sure it is wholesome, and then grab a burger for yourself at a fast food restaurant.
...You have about 5 different fish magazine subscriptions.
...You send pictures of your new tank setup/new fish to all your friends and relatives in emails.
...You can't wait to see what new posts are on CichlidForums.com.
...You have more pictures of your fish than of your family.
...You feed your cat (feline, that is) algae chips as a snack.
...Family and friends who know you have a sick fish, call up to see how the fish is doing.
...You wonder about your fishes' happiness.
...You think your fish should have a boyfriend/girlfriend.
...You cry when your fish dies.
...you plan your day around your fishes feeding times.
...if you stress out because your fish are stressed out.
...if you are considering moving all you furniture from the living room to the bedroom to make more room for tanks.
...if you wish there was a aquarium TV channel.
...if you have more fish food then food for yourself.
...if you put off your bills to get more fish stuff.
...You catch yourself talking to you fish.
...you talk to your fish more then your spouse.
...you talk about your fish to people so much that when they come over your house they were expecting to see children.
... you know the exact day every lfs in your area gets their new shipment every week
... you have aquariums set up in your living room... your bedroom... your bathroom... your kitchen.. in the hallway... in the closet.... in the garage....
... you have a 'fish fund' in your monthly budget
...you know the Latin names of every species living in your tanks (including the algae and bacterium's)
...your tanks are always cleaner than your house.
...you say "I'd love to go out, but tonight is gravel vac night."
..."A free week in Paris? Um... lemme see if I can find someone to watch my fish".
...(related to previous)"We've only known each other for 8 years. I don't know if I'd trust you to take care of them...."
..."Well, Sorry. Paris is off. One of my wild-caught is holding".
...You go to buy flowers for your planters, come home with one petunia and 85 pounds of rock that will never, ever, ever see outside again.
...(related to the last one) You have a canning pot on the stove. Someone asks what's cooking and you say "Rocks" without thinking that it's odd to have rocks on the stove.
...You compete about the number of posts you have on cichlid forums
...You go to a restaurant and steal food to bring home for your fish.
...You seriously really need to stay home to baby-sit your new fish because you cannot yet leave him unattended not knowing how your new fish is going to react with it's new tank mates or how they will react with him.
...You refer to your real life friends by their Cichlid Forums screen names.
...the only reason you clean your bedroom is because somebody is coming over to look at your tanks in the said room.
...it's your homepage on your internet explorer.
...you rant about inaccurate depictions of fish-keeping in commercials.
...you look at a baggie containing doo-doo brown cichlid pellets that look like rabbit pellets and mumble to yourself, "ooh, this looks yummy." For your fish.
...you enjoy watching what my husband has labeled as "fish porn" (AKA your friends' videos of spawning mouthbrooding cichlids).
...your seat at the dinner table is the one facing away from the tank so that you talk to your guests/husband and not stare at the fish all night.
...you think entertaining your friends after dinner entails feeding worms to the fish and watching them fight.
...you turn down a night out because you have to spend the evening doing a photo shoot with your fish
...you use up three memory cards on your digital cam in that one night
...the first thing you do when you walk in the door is check to see if anyone replied to your posts on cichlidforums.com
...you are watching a movie and get so distracted by the aquarium in the scene that you can't follow the follow the movie anymore.
...you get outraged by the actors tapping the glass.
...you have a better cichlid selection than your LFS
...your parents just decided to plan a trip to the states to get Christmas present, and all you can think of is looking for new fish stores there.
...you can't remember all your usernames and passwords for every fish forum you are signed up for.
...when you tape your fish tank, record it on a DVD and play it in your bedroom to fall asleep to or your kids room for them to fall asleep to.
...when the power went out yesterday, you wondered how you where going to tell your mother that you wont be coming to her birthday party cause you are worried about the oxygen levels with the power out.
...or you reach for the portable power and plug in the bubble walls while hubby is holding the pan to cook and the kids are screaming cause they are hungry. Forget that, I need to hook up the fish stuff.
...you see that ad to bring your pets to have a photo shoot with Santa and you wonder how you could get all your fish there at once and what Santa would say.
...Your fiancee tells you that your fish are not to be invited to your wedding... before you even ask!


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm guilty of quite a few of these myself.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh my.

I see myself in so many of those!! But then I already knew I was nutty.... :wink:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Woops.  Thats pretty good. I think we are all guilty of maybe just one or two of these. lol. Too bad others dont understand though.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I can relate to a few( a few yeah right, more like most :lol: ) of these myself.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG!!

All I can say is     !!!

Its OK im only guilty of about 75% of these! Oh God that only leaves 25%!

Im nutty!!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Guilty, guilty, guilty....

I've pestered my coworker (that travels a lot for work) so much to visit the great aquariums in the various cities she visits, that she actually started bringing me back aquarium post cards from the gift shops. Even if she doesn't actually go to the aquarium. She went to Chicago this weekend and I talked up the Shedd aquarium so much, I almost feel guilty that she's going because I'm afraid she's going only because of my hype, and not her own interest :lol:

I talked about the OCA Extravaganza last NOV so much that 5 of my co-workers came to just to see all the hype, and they were bored out of their minds :zz:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

dntx5b9 said:


> I found this on another fish forum.
> 
> I am also guilty of more than half on this list. I have also found myself laughing uncontrollably reading the list.
> 
> ...


  Oh my, this is Marius over here and I guess now I'll have to take plants with me to every BBQ :wink:

I gotta give the credit to Jennifer, "Crazy Jenn" ..."Moss Lady" - don't ask :lol: - she's the one that put the list together and also included that little plantscapade into the list after we joked about it. Amazing how good stuff travels through forums opcorn:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

*guilty*


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh boy, I suggest you guys don't let you better halves read this ...for your fish's sake :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm guilty of many... Especially the one about more pictures of fish than kids :lol:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Guilty as charged...I will sometimes tell the kids to move out of the way so I can get a better shot of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I sure do wish there is an "Aquarium Channel." That would be awesome!


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was able to get the old man into fish with oscars....when we talk about the kids, that means the oscars too :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm going to print that list out... It's hilarius... is that how you spell it?

Everyonce and a while I'll do a search on directv for cichlids, and every time it comes up zero :x


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

LOL... No really, I laughed out loud
Too many hit too close to home. good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

many of the ones I'm not already guilty of put ideas in my head  thanks a lot! :lol:


----------

